# Why are we defending Saudi Arabia?



## Penelope (Sep 18, 2019)

Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.

Yemen claimed the attack. 
Or is tramp angry since Saudi Arabia pays cash for their military supplies,

I wonder do they pay cash for the hotel rooms rents on the Tramps post office, or tramps apts in NY or the Scotland golf course they rented.REVEALED: The Saudis have also been pumping cash into Trump’s infamous Scotland golf resort

and tramp tower in NY?


> Saudi rentals at Trump World Tower raise conflict-of-interest concerns: Report
> "Saudi Arabia - and I get along great with all of them. They buy apartments from me," Trump said at a campaign rally on 21 August 2015. "They spend $40m, $50m. Am I supposed to dislike them? I like them very much."



Is he pocketing all that cash and not paying taxes on it??

What does it have to do with the US, nothing.  Saudi Arabia killed many kids in Yemen  by the millions, by starving them to death and blowing them up.   Their darn oil field doesn't even make up for the kids lives lost in Yemen.

https://gizmodo.com/drone-attack-on-oil-facilities-shuts-down-half-of-saudi-1838118914


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 18, 2019)

According to the Saudis their 'normal' oil capacity will be back to typical levels ASAP. 

I know ex US military folk in Saudi that train extremely high level trainees, in all aspects of US weaponry, self defense, and warfare.

These folks make BIG BUCK$ for training the Saudis, the same folks that did 9/11, how to maim & to kill innocent civilians; even with so called illegal barrel bombs.

It's all about m-o-n-e-y & as we all know, America is the land of opportunity.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> 
> Yemen claimed the attack.
> Or is tramp angry since Saudi Arabia pays cash for their military supplies,
> ...



It's isn't "half of their oil", there are countries who are dependent on the oil they produce. Even though they have reserves, do you have any idea what would happen if even 5 per cent of the global oil supply is cut off?

Other countries are not as independent as we are. Thank you President Trump.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 18, 2019)

I remember when the first Bush was president. Military members who were female were required to wear black robes, without any duly-earned rank showing. We tolerated this insult to our troops.This is what brought home to me that the U.S. was a slave to the Saudis.


----------



## okfine (Sep 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> 
> Yemen claimed the attack.
> Or is tramp angry since Saudi Arabia pays cash for their military supplies,
> ...


SA doesn't pay their bills to the US. They owe us.


----------



## wamose (Sep 18, 2019)

It's a double edged ploy. We can bitch slap Iran while getting oil prices up. Win, win. Think about it before you ask questions you can figure out on your own.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> 
> Yemen claimed the attack.
> Or is tramp angry since Saudi Arabia pays cash for their military supplies,
> ...




*Is he pocketing all that cash and not paying taxes on it??*

Obviously.

*Saudi Arabia killed many kids in Yemen  by the millions, by starving them to death and blowing them up.*

Why are you defending Yemen?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> 
> Yemen claimed the attack.
> Or is tramp angry since Saudi Arabia pays cash for their military supplies,
> ...


Because they're the primary country accepting USDs and  keeping it in play as the primary currency in the oil trade.

I'm here to help.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> ...



Who doesn't like good old American greenbacks? That's the currency that greases to gears of the world.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2019)

I feel so sorry for Saudi Arabia

So do 9-11 families who were blocked from filing lawsuits


----------



## Oddball (Sep 18, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Who doesn't like good old American greenbacks? That's the currency that greases to gears of the world.


A lot of people don't like them....But if the USD is no longer the petro-dollar, Murica is in one helluva fix.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I feel so sorry for Saudi Arabia
> 
> So do 9-11 families who were blocked from filing lawsuits


Take it up with the Federal Reserve.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Who doesn't like good old American greenbacks? That's the currency that greases to gears of the world.
> ...



We must have alot of them. I'm still getting crisp new 2013 dollar bills out of the ATM machine.

Hate how the way they stick together though.


----------



## okfine (Sep 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> ...


Saddam threatened to change US dollars to Euros. SA has threatened to do the same.

Saudi Arabia is reportedly mulling 'nuclear option' of stripping the US dollar from oil trade


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2019)

I say let them

Let them fight off Iran without US support


----------



## okfine (Sep 18, 2019)

okfine said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> ...


Washington Sends the Saudis a Long-Overdue Bill


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> 
> Yemen claimed the attack.
> Or is tramp angry since Saudi Arabia pays cash for their military supplies,
> ...



What the fuck do we have that many ignorant trolls in here or what?


1. Saudi is an ally 

2. We have been using Saudi troops in our proxy war with Iran in Yemen for the past 5 years..



Comprehend now?


.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 18, 2019)

The humor here is tremendous...here we have Penny a Muslim terrorist sympathizer going berserk over a muslim country attacked by other muslims....conflicted or Saudi Arabia is just the wrong kind of muslim?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> 
> Yemen claimed the attack.
> Or is tramp angry since Saudi Arabia pays cash for their military supplies,
> ...


It’s not so much about defending SA as it is Trump attempting to contrive ‘justification’ to attack Iran.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> ...


Why are we fighting a proxy war in Yemen?
Saudis bomb the shit out of civilians in Yemen, killing almost 100,000. they  let UAE do actual fighting on the ground


----------



## okfine (Sep 18, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> ...


Trump should be all over their ass for not paying up. They like to place orders for jets, like F-16's, and renig.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Uhm I dont know could it be so Iran doesn't control the middle east? and plus all the US soldiers Iran killed in Iraq.



Iran killed more US troops in Iraq than previously known, Pentagon says


*Iran killed more US troops in Iraq than previously known, Pentagon says*
By: Kyle Rempfer    April 4 2019

That means roughly one in every six American combat fatalities in Iraq were attributable to Iran.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Sep 18, 2019)

Trump does seem preoccupied with countries that have oil mainly Saudi Arabia, Venezuela, and Russia. Seem like he wants to get involved with their issues. SA learning the hard way of being involved in a foreign war in Yemen. Venezuela with all the oil and they can't seem to keep the people happy with all that potential wealth. In SA well they have a ruler. In Russia they have a ruler and in Venezuela they have a ruler. 

Personally I thing Trump is just jealous because they are rulers of their domain. Of don't forget about Kim. Yet he can't get along with American allies. Well except for Israel with his son in law keeping him in the loop.

Ultimately the question is who does the US have a mutual defense agreement or treaty with.  A lot of countries but not SA

Should Americans go to war for SA's oil well according to Trump they do spend a lot of money at his hotels.


----------



## okfine (Sep 18, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> Trump does seem preoccupied with countries that have oil mainly Saudi Arabia, Venezuela, and Russia. Seem like he wants to get involved with their issues. SA learning the hard way of being involved in a foreign war in Yemen. Venezuela with all the oil and they can't seem to keep the people happy with all that potential wealth. In SA well they have a ruler. In Russia they have a ruler and in Venezuela they have a ruler.
> 
> Personally I thing Trump is just jealous because they are rulers of their domain. Of don't forget about Kim. Yet he can't get along with American allies. Well except for Israel with his son in law keeping him in the loop.
> 
> ...


Remember what Trump said about "spoils of war" and how NATO countries should contribute their fair share?
Talk about that treaty. Bush1 and his cohorts tried strong arming SA and look what happened...JIHAD.


----------



## sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

~S~


----------



## okfine (Sep 18, 2019)

Maybe the impending ARAMCO IPO is a reason for NO WAR.

Officials work to convince world Saudi Aramco still a good bet | Financial Times


----------



## playtime (Sep 18, 2019)

they are NOT our ally.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2019)

playtime said:


> they are NOT our ally.


Ask Khashoggi


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2019)

playtime said:


> they are NOT our ally.



Saudi Arabia is not our ally-----but Iran is much worse


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> 
> Yemen claimed the attack.
> Or is tramp angry since Saudi Arabia pays cash for their military supplies,
> ...


Petrodollar

U.S.-Saudi Arabia Relations


_U.S. businesses have been involved in Saudi Arabia’s oil industry since 1933, when the Standard Oil Company of California (now Chevron) won a sixty-year concession to explore eastern Saudi Arabia. It made its first oil discovery there in 1938. 

U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt recognized the oil discovery’s strategic nature. His meeting with King Abdulaziz aboard the USS Quincy in Egypt in 1945 solidified the relationship. Saudi Arabia was officially neutral during World War II but allowed the Allies to use its airspace.


*Oil*
 Standard Oil and the Texas Oil Company (Texaco) formed a partnership in Saudi Arabia in 1936 and together founded the Arabian American Oil Company, or Aramco, in 1944; the consortium later expanded to include what would later become Exxon and Mobil, helping Saudi Arabia become one of the world’s largest oil exporter_s.


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2019)

WTF do we care? We don't need their oil anymore... thanks to President Trump.

And we won't touch Iran militarially unless NATO is all in.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 18, 2019)

007 said:


> WTF do we care? We don't need their oil anymore... thanks to President Trump.
> 
> And we won't touch Iran militarially unless NATO is all in.


But the us does need the rest of the world to buy their oil in US dollars in order to maintain its status as the world reserve currency.


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2019)

Vastator said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF do we care? We don't need their oil anymore... thanks to President Trump.
> ...


So if another country can't deliver as much oil as they used to, but we can, what's the downside?


----------



## okfine (Sep 18, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > they are NOT our ally.
> ...


If the Iranians overthrew the fanatics controlling them things with the West would be much better.
SA still, to this day, distributes and teaches hate condemning Westerners.

Saudi Arabian textbook controversy - Wikipedia

Analyses - Wahhabism | PBS - Saudi Time Bomb? | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## Vastator (Sep 18, 2019)

007 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


We can't. The cost get oil to europe would cost the Europeans more than it does to ship it from the ME.


----------



## okfine (Sep 18, 2019)

Vastator said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


But Russia can, and does.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 18, 2019)

okfine said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Which is why it's important to the US to prop up SA.


----------



## okfine (Sep 18, 2019)

Vastator said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Read this:

Trump’s Oil Sanctions Leave Russian Exporters $1 Billion Richer - The Moscow Times

U.S. Sanctions Backfire, Lead To Boost In Russian Oil Exports | OilPrice.com


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

wamose said:


> It's a double edged ploy. We can bitch slap Iran while getting oil prices up. Win, win. Think about it before you ask questions you can figure out on your own.



So you think we blew up 1/2 of the oil plants in Saudi Arabia.  I doubt it since tramp wants their cash.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

okfine said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Do you think Saudi Arabia blew up half their plants. It would not surprise me.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



We were not suppose to be in Iraq anyway. 1 out of 6 in a proxy war with Iranian militias.  Really we hate Iran because Israel and Saudi Arabia do.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

okfine said:


> Maybe the impending ARAMCO IPO is a reason for NO WAR.
> 
> Officials work to convince world Saudi Aramco still a good bet | Financial Times





> “Where would you find a company in the whole world that went through such a devastating attack and came out like a phoenix?” bin Salman asked the audience. He was met with applause.
> Oil output will be fully back online by end of September, Aramco IPO on track, Saudis say



I couldn't get into Financial Times.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > they are NOT our ally.
> ...



Why?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

007 said:


> WTF do we care? We don't need their oil anymore... thanks to President Trump.
> 
> And we won't touch Iran militarially unless NATO is all in.







Obama has presided over America's biggest oil boom ever


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2019)

I am not too nuts about my sister-in-law   (from my second brother) ----but that does not mean that I will kick her in the head if someone else shoves her into the gutter


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



try paying attention to what is going on in the world    and -----learn a bit about
Iranians vs arabs. -----hint  ---iran is not trying to  "protect"  ANY arabs in the world


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Really?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2019)

007 said:


> WTF do we care? We don't need their oil anymore... thanks to President Trump.
> 
> And we won't touch Iran militarially unless NATO is all in.



a bomb on the heads of the population of Teheran is not the 
ONLY way to combat Iran's imperialist ambitions


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


of course------Rouhani and the ayatoilets TOLD HER SO


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



And her hangup  about Israel.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Really, Bibi has been after Iraq and Iran since the early 90's.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Just because they do not bow down to Israel is no reason to hate them, just because they are friends to Syria and Lebanon.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Friends? That's an eloquent way of describing Isis sponsors. And proxy wars enablers.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


 
   sheeeesh   It took him THAT LONG?      Anyone with a brain was was "after"
the islamo Nazi hero Adolf---by 1930   and anyone with a brain was "after" 
the Ayatoilets before 1979------and Sadaam before  1970


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



yes-----way back when I was a kid----circa  1960----a neighbor said something
like that about Adolf


----------



## Vastator (Sep 19, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Syria has been at war against ISIS...


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



That place is a hotbed of convoluted alliances.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 19, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Perhaps; but Russia, and Syria are responsible for the eradication of ISIS in Syria. While we were arming them, and calling them “rebels”, in an attempt to foster US civilian support for inserting ourselves into another conflict that isn’t our business...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 19, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> ...



LMAO. That is not remotely true.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Yes, I saw the back story on that one. Assad opening the floodgates.

Like the Americans arming the Mujahideen. With the best intentions.

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



so?    Syria has also been at war against the Syrian kurds.    The assads have murdered hundreds of thousands


----------



## Vastator (Sep 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


So? The Kurds have killed as many loyalists as they could as well.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



the Kurds are not imperialists------they RESPOND  (often with over-kill)


----------



## Vastator (Sep 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Violence begets violence. If you would strike the king; you had better make it a kill shot....


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The Jews and the Kurds consider themselves cousins.

also the Kurds now have Kurdistan , the people without a country now have one, just like the Jews.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


And..?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 19, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




She thinks the strike on Irans nuke facility was unprovoked..


The crazy broad wants to ignore the Iranian hostage crisis and Iran mandate that Israel must be wiped off the map.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




When?
Link?
.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




It boils down to a psychopathic  hatred  of Israel.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What are you 30 years old and didn't live through the 1970s?


The Iranian hostage crisis.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 19, 2019)

Mindful said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




Yup she is a one trick pony on here.

.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 19, 2019)

wamose said:


> It's a double edged ploy. We can bitch slap Iran while getting oil prices up. Win, win. Think about it before you ask questions you can figure out on your own.


Exactly! - Every cruise missile & drone got through & all but 2 accurately hit their targets in the best defended oil processing facility on earth. Someone allowed that to happen.


----------



## wamose (Sep 19, 2019)

KissMy said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > It's a double edged ploy. We can bitch slap Iran while getting oil prices up. Win, win. Think about it before you ask questions you can figure out on your own.
> ...


No conspiracy, Qdog. Just a lot of things Trump is smart enough to use to his advantage. Liberals probably won't be able to recognize the advantages, being so preoccupied with impeachment, resisting, slandering Justice Kavanaugh and stressing over Justice Ginsburg's possible death. It sucks to be a liberal.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



silly answer.   The kurds are a BONE in the throat of the Baathist dogs.   They
do not KNUCKLE under  -----historically and traditionally----that's why they live
UP THERE IN THEM THAR HILLS-----from Iran, thru Iraq, thru Syria and even
in Turkey


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





Kurdistan Map | The Kurdish Project

the Kurds are Kurds are imperialists, along with Israel, soon there will be no more Sryia.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

Mindful said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Hardly, I am a Democratic and I am fond of most jews.  I just like turbans more than towel heads.  Israel prefer the towel heads, the Sunnis.  I put Israel and SA as one, they both want to send Iraq, Syria and Iran to their knees.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



That was the students that are the MEK now that John Bolton loves and wants to put them in power.
Maryam Rajavi, the woman who so warmly received Newt Gingrich's bow, is the president-elect of the NCRI. But she's better known as the "principal leader" of Mujahadeen-e-Khalq or MEK, which is officially designated by the United States as a terrorist group. (The MEK, designated a terrorist group by the European Union until 2009, is also the largest group within the NCRI.) The MEK participated in the 1979 Iranian revolution, but later turned against the theocratic government, which it has opposed in part with terrorist attacks against Iranian officials, embassies, and civilians. For years, it was sponsored by Saddam Hussein. Rajavi's husband, Massoud, is thought to lead the MEK's armed wing.
Here's the Video of Newt Gingrich Bowing to the Leader of an Iranian Terrorist Group


----------



## Vastator (Sep 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


If you find reality silly; that’s on you.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



the Kurds are going to CONQUER  Syria?   ------interesting idea.    Do they let you write notes on patient charts?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


It’ll take a lot more than staged gas attacks to displace Assad’s rightful rule.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



try again-------but first why not search out   "KURDS"  to get some idea just
WHAT and WHO they are.     I will get you started----the very famous  SALADDIN
was a Kurd.   Do you have any idea why he was so much a success and just who
was one of his most famous friends?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



"rightful rule"??       KHALIFA?     direct  from al nabi ???


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> 
> Yemen claimed the attack.
> Or is tramp angry since Saudi Arabia pays cash for their military supplies,
> ...





Its about Iranian Aggression and pushing back against that to prevent destabalization in the world and less to do about love for the Saudis.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



You are _fond _ of most Jews?

How patronising of you.

Shall I be eternally grateful to you?


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > they are NOT our ally.
> ...



then the saudis can defend themselves.  trump wants to pimp out our military cause the saudis pay cash?   fuck no.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Of course you do and when the blacks started taking over SA all hell is breaking lose... and that's what you want for Isreal.


.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2019)

playtime said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



the US is defending its own interests-----you can do YOUR pimping in
your own backyard


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > they are NOT our ally.
> ...




Since when?

We only have two allys in the middle east, Isreal and Saudi, well three but Iraq is just a puppet government of the US.

.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



its own interests is money borrowed in cooked books & it's time for 'payment' due.  & if it ain't donny, it's panty waist jared who's deeply in their debt.

*Saudi Arabia is buying more weapons than ever before*





PRI's The World

March 27, 2019 · 7:00 PM EDT

By Stephen Snyder
Saudi Arabia's appetite for weapons has grown as its regional ambitions have increased. The ongoing war in Yemen, and concern about Iranian influence, are both reflected in increases in weapons purchases by the Saudis over time.

"There's been a very significant growth in arms supplies to Saudi Arabia by the US," says SIPRI's Pieter Wezeman, a senior researcher and Middle East specialist. "To Saudi Arabia, the US supplies a very wide range of arms. The most important types of arms include combat aircraft, tanks and missiles. It includes very advanced sensors and intelligence gathering equipment, often on planes. In the coming years, it will also include frigates and other ships. So, really, the whole package of weapons which Saudi Arabia wants to have is what the US is willing to supply and already has supplied."
[...]
Saudi Arabia is buying more weapons than ever before

they are armed - let them animals spill their own blood.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF do we care? We don't need their oil anymore... thanks to President Trump.
> ...



Obama has presided over America's biggest oil boom ever

And Obama whined about it and tried to stop it during his entire 8 years.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 19, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



More likely she has an IQ of 30...…...


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



add 100 to that number.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Are you asking me, it depends on many factors.  There is no simple answer.  You are looking for black and white answers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



And divide by 7.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> According to the Saudis their 'normal' oil capacity will be back to typical levels ASAP.
> 
> I know ex US military folk in Saudi that train extremely high level trainees, in all aspects of US weaponry, self defense, and warfare.
> 
> ...



you nailed it.could not have said it better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



are you really that much of an idiot,that because our corrupt government the PENTAGON of all things,tells you that you automatically think of it as gospel truth and swallow it hook,line,and sinker? asking the PENTAGON or any of our government agencys to be truthful is the same thing as believing Bill Clinton when he says- I never had sex with that woman. Oh my god our corrupt school system is failing the sheep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



common sense like that has never registered with her of course.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You mean THIS Iranian hostage crisis where our corrupt government betrayed us and worked  with them?






How Republican Candidate Ronald Reagan Colluded with a Foreign Government to Manipulate the 1980 Presidential Election

Traiter to all of america Ronnie Reagan at his best working with Iran.

the fact that Israel is a proven warmonger always starting wars with other countries only an idiot would NOT want them wiped off the planet.

What are you 30 years old and didn't live through the 1970s?


The Iranian hostage crisis.

yeah which i just took you to school on that traiter and criminal Ronnie and Bush was working with them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Then you part of the problem WHY america is in the mess it is  because you are one of these dumb morons who ignores how the dems are as are corrupt as the republicans,that Clinton is pals with Trump. 

you cowardly run off from evidence of the corruption of the clintons.how they murder off people who know too much of their scandals  and their ties with Israel as well as facts how Obama lied to the american people about ending the patriot act and ending the war not only expanding the patriot act but expanding the war in the middle east as well. you being a democrat,you just aide Israel and the saudis all the time and are a traiter to real americans same as the people that attack you are.

you expose what a hypocrite you are in your anger at Israel as well since you are against the actions of Israel but at the same time you AIDE them by being a supporter of the corrupt democrat party the fact the dems same as the republicans,ALSO kiss Israels ass.

see how you have been a fool your whole life supporting the other corrupt party? the democrats? same as the republicans,the other PRO Israel group?

Obama hands Israel the largest military aid deal in history

Clinton perpetuates the Israeli propaganda talking point that they are the ones who are being oppressed
Hillary Clinton Goes Full Neocon at AIPAC, Demonizing Iran and the Palestinians (Video)

beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 19, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



So, you do know how to divide but you are just playing stupid?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 19, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Ask an adult about compounding.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> 
> Yemen claimed the attack.
> Or is tramp angry since Saudi Arabia pays cash for their military supplies,
> ...


Trump is defending saudi arabia because he ia financially beholden to them. 

Our military community wants to take action to preserve our economy and national security. 

2 different reasons.


----------



## okfine (Sep 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the impending ARAMCO IPO is a reason for NO WAR.
> ...


Sorry about the FT link. I tried. Now they ask for $.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2019)

okfine said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...


No problem.  I didn't know they were going public.


----------



## okfine (Sep 19, 2019)

The ARAMCO IPO deal is expected to make a lot of people wealthy. I believe SA is going to put up 20% of their wealth towards the deal. The bombing is a distraction, but the greed is taking precedent.

"*Bank of America* (BAC), *Goldman Sachs* (GS) and *JPMorgan Chase* (JPM) are among the banks reportedly chosen to take Saudi Aramco public, setting them up to earn hundreds of millions in underwriting fees."

Aramco IPO Banks Could Rake In Millions As The Oil Giant Prepares To Go Public After Delays | Investor's Business Daily


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



wait a minute now,you just LIKED my post after you said you vote democrat and i proved to you that the dems are as corrupt as the republicans and kiss Israels ass as well,whats wrong with this picture?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 19, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



toddsterparrot is a paid shill,ignore him.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 25, 2019)

WE have defense agreements with SA. Just becasue a lot of whining infantile tards on the left and the right are wetting themselves isn't a reason to abrogate them. the major reason the U.S. has so much influence is because unlike most other countires we honor our agreements, unlike right and left wing ideologues, who all have the mentality that they should get to squat here for free and pick and choose what the govt does based on thier current whims and whatever dumbass conspiracy theories they find on the internet that they can use for a cover over their selfishness and sociopathy.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 25, 2019)

Bush caused US to spend 2 decades on war wasting over $5 trillion dollars while China spent 2 decade building trillions of dollars of infrastructure better than all of the US & Europe.

We have old lead contaminated water lines feeding our homes & they have all new cities, dams, bridges, solar power, bullet trains, airports, power grid, water, sewer, electric cars, electric buses, 5G phones, internet, automation, stores without clerks, cashiers or cash, etc.

China is now innovating & we have to catch them. Wechat is way ahead of facebook, whatsapp, paypal & craigslist combined. We blather on about wars & play with AR-15s while the Chinese people live in futuristic dream cities.


----------



## sparky (Sep 25, 2019)

okfine said:


> The ARAMCO IPO deal is expected to make a lot of people wealthy. I believe SA is going to put up 20% of their wealth towards the deal. The bombing is a distraction, but the greed is taking precedent.
> 
> "*Bank of America* (BAC), *Goldman Sachs* (GS) and *JPMorgan Chase* (JPM) are among the banks reportedly chosen to take Saudi Aramco public, setting them up to earn hundreds of millions in underwriting fees."
> 
> Aramco IPO Banks Could Rake In Millions As The Oil Giant Prepares To Go Public After Delays | Investor's Business Daily



Looks like all the islamophobia doesn't apply to Muzzy bank deals then

~S~


----------



## Picaro (Sep 25, 2019)

KissMy said:


> Bush caused US to spend 2 decades on war wasting over $5 trillion dollars while China spent 2 decade building trillions of dollars of infrastructure better than all of the US & Europe.
> 
> We have old lead contaminated water lines feeding our homes & they have all new cities, dams, bridges, solar power, bullet trains, airports, power grid, water, sewer, electric cars, electric buses, 5G phones, internet, automation, stores without clerks, cashiers or cash, etc.
> 
> China is now innovating & we have to catch them. Wechat is way ahead of facebook, whatsapp, paypal & craigslist combined. We blather on about wars & play with AR-15s while the Chinese people live in futuristic dream cities.



China didn't build shit, it was built in on the backs of American taxpayers, subsidies, and crooked 'trade' deals. You shills for Wall Street and labor racketeering scams take all the credit for the destruction of the U.S. ecomony and its tax base. Traitors like you oppose reversing that scam.

lol @ 'Dream Cities'; they build copies of European cities that stand empty, with no one living there. You truly are stupid, and the fact that you tards can vote is destorying the country.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 25, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently half of their oil got shut down.  I have not heard of word on if anyone died or got injured, has anyone.
> ...



lol more stupidity. The PEanut Gallery can easily look up who were the Top 'donors' to Hillary Clinton's bribery machine masquerading as a 'Foundation'. It's just wierd how faggots will suck up to Democrats when they know they support regimes that toss them off buildings and stone them to death, but hey, they're mentally ill sickos who can't bring themselves to criticize Islam, just because raping little boys is so widespread and accepted there, which washes away all other criticisms as far as faggots are concerned.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2019)

Picaro said:


> WE have defense agreements with SA. Just becasue a lot of whining infantile tards on the left and the right are wetting themselves isn't a reason to abrogate them. the major reason the U.S. has so much influence is because unlike most other countires we honor our agreements, unlike right and left wing ideologues, who all have the mentality that they should get to squat here for free and pick and choose what the govt does based on thier current whims and whatever dumbass conspiracy theories they find on the internet that they can use for a cover over their selfishness and sociopathy.



Sheeeeesh------the DAY IS COME!!!!!   uhm   _hallelujah ???     _I am forced to agree with......
    mr. pic


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2019)

Picaro said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Bush caused US to spend 2 decades on war wasting over $5 trillion dollars while China spent 2 decade building trillions of dollars of infrastructure better than all of the US & Europe.
> ...



    uhm----pic,  DEAR,    you are being very acrimonius.   In response to idiot cut and pastes by the USUAL mindless jerkess.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2019)

KissMy said:


> Bush caused US to spend 2 decades on war wasting over $5 trillion dollars while China spent 2 decade building trillions of dollars of infrastructure better than all of the US & Europe.
> 
> We have old lead contaminated water lines feeding our homes & they have all new cities, dams, bridges, solar power, bullet trains, airports, power grid, water, sewer, electric cars, electric buses, 5G phones, internet, automation, stores without clerks, cashiers or cash, etc.
> 
> China is now innovating & we have to catch them. Wechat is way ahead of facebook, whatsapp, paypal & craigslist combined. We blather on about wars & play with AR-15s while the Chinese people live in futuristic dream cities.



keep cool,  pic------another impressionable LSD infected mind


----------



## KissMy (Sep 25, 2019)

Picaro said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Bush caused US to spend 2 decades on war wasting over $5 trillion dollars while China spent 2 decade building trillions of dollars of infrastructure better than all of the US & Europe.
> ...


You are over 10 years behind the reality in China today! Saudi also has high tech dream cities we defend & paid for. This all happened because Bush stole the election in 2000 & allowed 9/11 so he could attack Iraq. He also let wall street take most US companies to China becoming giant multinationals who control our bought & paid for government & media. They gave them our technology, now they reverse engineered it, learned from us & built their own silicon valley.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2019)

KissMy said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



uhm-----calm down.    Saudi Arabia is RICH because "western elements"  developed the oil industry there and the  FASCIST BAATHIST PIGS----
nationalized the  "evil west colonizer"  investments. ---THE position of  DA 
"PROGRESSIVES"   vs  DA TRUMPISTS   (aka bushists)  is very equivocal
on both issues.       The  "we paid"    idiocy marks you as an isolationist which 
BACK IN THE DAY  meant  "republican"-----but the lines are now blurred----both
sides of the AISLE harbor psychotics


----------



## KissMy (Sep 25, 2019)

We have to beg for fresh water, because we can't even get old lead water lines replaced here in the USA. Lead poisoning from gasoline, paint & water lines has lowered our IQ by 10 points.

Then Big Pharma hooked the masses on opoids & sell foreign countries breakthrough life saving drugs 10 times cheaper than we are forced to pay her in the USA.

Soon all our taxes will go to interest on the huge debt & none to clean water, roads, education or healthcare.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Well, it wouldn't be any fun otherwise, and besides, I post as more to inform others, not because I think these idiots are worth quoting on thier own merits.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 25, 2019)

KissMy said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Ah well, my 10 years puts me way ahead of your being about 98 years behind on foreign policies, not to mention all those Democratic majorities that have never done anything they've been promising you mushrooms since 1976. 'Silly Con Valley' led the charge to off shore our mostly government funded tech development overseas, by the way, and they were all huge Clinton fans because of his policies, so you're the 'Behind' here, not me.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 25, 2019)

Leaded Gas Was a Known Poison the Day It Was Invented !!!
Wall Street Poisoned US Citizens for Profit !!!


----------



## Picaro (Sep 25, 2019)

KissMy said:


> Leaded Gas Was a Known Poison the Day It Was Invented !!!
> Wall Street Poisoned US Citizens for Profit !!!



Dope dealer that cater to left wingers and 'libertarians' poison people every day, then buy lots of automatic weapons with the proftis to murder people with, yet the tards try to claim 'the government makes them do it'. lol yeah they think they can bullshit their way to some fictitious moral high ground or something.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 25, 2019)

KissMy said:


> We have to beg for fresh water, because we can't even get old lead water lines replaced here in the USA. Lead poisoning from gasoline, paint & water lines has lowered our IQ by 10 points.
> 
> Then Big Pharma hooked the masses on opoids & sell foreign countries breakthrough life saving drugs 10 times cheaper than we are forced to pay her in the USA.
> 
> Soon all our taxes will go to interest on the huge debt & none to clean water, roads, education or healthcare.



*We have to beg for fresh water, because we can't even get old lead water lines replaced here in the USA. Lead poisoning from gasoline, paint & water lines has lowered our IQ by 10 points.*

I know, liberals have lead-soaked brains.

*sell foreign countries breakthrough life saving drugs 10 times cheaper than we are forced to pay her in the USA.*

It's cool when foreigners steal our intellectual property, eh?

*Soon all our taxes will go to interest on the huge debt *

Yeah, Obama's $9.3 trillion addition to the debt was awful!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 25, 2019)

okfine said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


More incompetence from the Trump Administration.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2019)

KissMy said:


> We have to beg for fresh water, because we can't even get old lead water lines replaced here in the USA. Lead poisoning from gasoline, paint & water lines has lowered our IQ by 10 points.
> 
> Then Big Pharma hooked the masses on opoids & sell foreign countries breakthrough life saving drugs 10 times cheaper than we are forced to pay her in the USA.
> 
> Soon all our taxes will go to interest on the huge debt & none to clean water, roads, education or healthcare.



I have a DEA number and never became a user of OPIODS -------the use of
SUBSTANCES  is ubiquitous in human societies------from TIME IMMEMORIAL  
  (uhm---I drink a little-----should I blame "FERMENTATION"???)


----------

